# Gibbons Creek closed



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Dang it...now I have to find somewhere else.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Jigger said:


> Dang it...now I have to find somewhere else.


There ain't no fish in that lake anyway......LOL


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Once I get my new fish finder, Ima find some more!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Is it only closed due to the pandemic or closed for good?


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Just through the pandemic.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Been there twice, never going back to. Have NEVER seen the big deal about that water puddle.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I have caught alot of bass at gibbons, but I dont understand the updated fishing reports. Why not let everyone know the lake is closed? For the past 3 months , I have read about multiple 10lbers caught....lol. still the same, yet its closed. Hmmm.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I started fishing there 20 years ago. Used to walk through the trail around to the right of the boat ramp to get to the cove on the back side. Always caught fish. Dont believe those state reports because they always say fishing is good at the warm water exhaust. There is no warm water exhaust, the plant has been shut down for almost 2 years.

The reasons I go there...
--not many boats. I dont like to exist around humans with or without pandemics.
--no ski boats, tubers, wake boarders
--lake isnt big enough to be in big trouble if a storm rolls in
--i catch fish there every time I go.
--other fishers are respectable
--never been potlicked


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Like me on Rayburn friday....lol. this was after he almost bumped my boat. My fiance put her foot on his gunwale to keep it from hitting.....









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

tommy261 said:


> Like me on Rayburn friday....lol. this was after he almost bumped my boat. My fiance put her foot on his gunwale to keep it from hitting.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him a break, old dude probably retired and just trying to enjoy a day on the water &#128578;

Maybe I need to learn how to fish Gibbons. I've yet to even see a fish come out of there in person


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

He can enjoy any day on the water as long as he doesn't bump my boat....your probably right, there are no fish in gibbons creek....it was an illusion all the bass I caught. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

dk2429 said:


> Give him a break, old dude probably retired and just trying to enjoy a day on the water &#128578;
> 
> Maybe I need to learn how to fish Gibbons. I've yet to even see a fish come out of there in person


Ive yet to go home with an empty cooler. To me it seems a little easier to catch...i guess because the vastness of conroe, livingston, somerville overwhelm me and i loose track.

Im working on gettin a new fish finder. If all this BS goes away and the park re-opens, ima go back for more fun.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Jigger, I am with you. Plenty of good fish in that lake. First lake I boated an 8lber. Now I have 53 bass over 8lbs in many different lakes. Give me a shout sometime, I will definitely join you. I also have 2 boats , so no need to trailer your boat if you dont want to. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The only thing I have to add to this thread is that the TP&WD fishing reports have been a joke for many years. In fact, I bet the TP&WD fishing reports were the first known use of copy & paste.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Definitely not accurate reports. Dont know why I even read them.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't know your knowledge of the lake but I fished it pretty heavy this winter. Have looked at satellite images and fish finder imaging. I know where tree lines are and humps and danger zones. Being that it's so small I typically make 2 rounds on all my spots. 
Years ago I caught my personal best 8lb bass between the island and the old peir. 

There used to be grass beds and Lilly pads by the intake but the drought in 2011 killed all that and it never came back. Since I bought the boat last year I've been focusing on crappie. There's a lot of brush in there...some I put, some I found.


----------



## JarettEverett (Mar 12, 2014)

Itâ€™s a shame. We use to have 50+ fish days this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

I never had much luck on Gibbons but I honestly didn't fish it that much. They shut down the power plant right after the 1st time I went there, so I don't have any 50 fish day stories. In my opinion, any warm water lake would suffer after shutting down the power plant. Others that have fished lakes like Monticello might have more info on the effects of power plant closure.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

silentkilla said:


> There ain't no fish in that lake anyway......LOL


I BEG to differ.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Beaux said:


> I BEG to differ.


I was just joking..... Actually I have several vids wacking slabs there.....LOL


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

silentkilla said:


> I was just joking..... Actually I have several vids wacking slabs there.....LOL


Your welcome!!!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Jigger said:


> Your welcome!!!


You added the last straw, had others that wanted to see if I would beat the crappie up there..... Mission accomplished and was a fun series of vids...LOL


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

silentkilla said:


> You added the last straw, had others that wanted to see if I would beat the crappie up there..... Mission accomplished and was a fun series of vids...LOL


It was my learning stage of crappie fishing. Ive done it before but with others and their style of crappie fishing. I figured out how I like to do it.

Thank you for the wealth of information.

To be continued...at Somerville. Maybe Livingston...GOT to be some big ones there.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe I shouldnt say this...

Got news yesterday the lake is opening starting friday morning as normal business hours, fri, sat, sun, 6a-6p. Exact change only. Limit to 5 people per party.

Ill be there sunday.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Silentkilla
Do you ever go to Lake Limestone to whack them crappie?


----------

